# Plugin i18nedit öffnet Datei nicht



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Plugin "i18nedit", das dazu da ist .properties Dateien zu verwalten und einfacher zu bearbeiten. Das Programm kann ich ganz normal per .jar Datei starten.

Wenn ich jetzt aber über das Menü eine properties datei auswähle passiert nichts, das heißt das Fenster bleibt leer und es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung. 

Arbeitet jemand mit diesem Plugin? Kann es auch daran liegen dass ich es extern starte und nicht irgendwie im eclipse?

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Wie startet man ein Eclipse PlugIn ohne Eclipse?  :autsch: 
Warum nimmst du nicht den alt bewährten ResourceBundleEditor für Eclipse?


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

> Wie startet man ein Eclipse PlugIn ohne Eclipse? autsch.gif



Weil ich es bis jetzt noch nicht in eclipse reingekriegt hab und das jar auch so ausführbar war   



> Warum nimmst du nicht den alt bewährten ResourceBundleEditor für Eclipse?



Den hab ich bereits im eclipse, nur bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit gefunden erkennen zu lassen ob ein neuer Key hinzugekommen ist und nur diesen anzeigen zu lassen.

Der i18nedit kann das anscheinend, also Änderungen zu einer älteren Datei erkennen

"...I18NEdit vollzieht dies nach und zeigt dem Übersetzer dann nur solche Properties an, die sich seit seinem letzten Übersetzungsdurchgang geändert haben oder die neu hinzugekommen sind..."

Diese Möglichkeit bräuchte ich halt noch

Grüße


----------



## dzim (15. Okt 2008)

Der grösste Witz ist, das es nicht mal ein Eclipse-Plugin ist...
Scheint irgend nen Swing-Ding zu sein - Gott bewahre :-D

[edit]
Will damit sagen, das du das nicht wirklich in Eclipse starten kannst. Also nicht als Plugin, das ist nun mal eine eigenständige Anwendung.
Wenn du etwas von Eclipse heraus machen willst, muss es auch ein Plugin sein.
Ich kenn mich zwar jetzt auch nicht so gut mit dem von Wildcard benannten Plugin aus (ausser, dass ich es ab und an verwende), aber so etwas benötigst du, um in Eclipse mit den Properties zu arbeiten. Alles andere ist zwar schön, aber hilft dir nicht in Eclipse weiter.
[/edit]


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

> Der grösste Witz ist, das es nicht mal ein Eclipse-Plugin ist...
> Scheint irgend nen Swing-Ding zu sein - Gott bewahre



Das würde natürlich so einiges erklären.....

Ok, sorry mein Fehler..ich dachte ich habs auf eclipse-plugins.info runtergeladen (und da geh ich dann mal davon aus dass es auch wirklich ein plugin ist), aber das war der ResourceBundle Editor den ich dort geladen hab, dachte da hab ich auch den i18nedit her...sorry  :roll: 

@Wildcard:  Kann es sein dass die Funktion "Show only incomplete translations" im ResourceBundle Editor genau das ist was ich eigentlich suche bzw. wofür ich eigentlich den i18nedit nutzen wollte?

(...I18NEdit vollzieht dies nach und zeigt dem Übersetzer dann nur solche Properties an, die sich seit seinem letzten Übersetzungsdurchgang geändert haben oder die neu hinzugekommen sind...)

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Mach die Outline auf und drück auf den roten Knopf ('Show incomplete translations')

EDIT: ach, du hast  es ja schon selbst gefunden...


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

Ok, dann nehm ich jetzt den ResourceBundle Editor, da er doch alles bietet was ich benötige.

Ich danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe  :toll: 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*


----------

